# Corsair Force GS 128GB is really good ?



## AlexSnider (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks !


----------



## arskatb (Apr 8, 2014)

Old model and there is better ssd for same price


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 8, 2014)

arskatb said:


> Old model and there is better ssd for same price


Look at his specs, he already has the GS 120GB.

I don't know what you're trying to ask. If it works, it's fine. If it doesn't it's not.

It's really good in the sense that it's like most other SSDs and that it will work fine. Performance wise, you really would never know the difference between say a 120GB GS and 120GB GT unless you were benchmarking. So unless you need more SSD space and if you're asking if you should upgrade or not. I would say, only if you need the storage capacity.

Next time be a little more specific with your question. This thread starts pretty vague.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 8, 2014)

> *Corsair Force GS 128GB is really good ?*


Are you asking or telling that it's good?
Looking at the comments on newegg it seems more people are satisfied with the SSD than not, so it must be good.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233395


----------



## arskatb (Apr 8, 2014)

It sounds more like asking?


----------

